# Extreme peptide...!!!



## johnnyringo74 (Oct 6, 2011)

Guys your service is top notch..!!! Order got to me super, super fast. Thanks guys. If your product is as good as the customer service, I'll rep the crap out you all over the place.....!!!


----------



## TwisT (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the shout out buddy 

-T


----------



## coolrise (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## booze (Oct 8, 2011)

my first order was at my door step in 8 days (im from overseas - so pumped) i placed another order shortly thereafter.


----------



## nick52 (Oct 16, 2011)

just recieved my first order exemestane(aromasin)  t/a 3days priority mail, unbelievable!


----------



## testosteronebaby (Oct 17, 2011)

they answered my email so quick I couldn't believe it!


----------

